# Fish kill charles mill lake



## RON MCFADDEN (May 2, 2008)

Had a question i was at miflin yesterday deepest bay had about 15 to 20 huge catfish dead on the banks smallest looked to be 20# biggest around 50# did they die because no bait fish in there wintering hole bay has some depths to about 25 feet ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's hard to say but big fish are usually the first to go in a stressful environment.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Would love to see some photos, one of the few northern Ohio lakes with a good population of flatheads.


----------

